# Anybody See This Football Catch from 20 Years Ago?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2016)

My husband was telling me about this today and I decided to look it up online.  Amazing how high up this guy jumped from to catch that football, this video gave me a few chuckles too at the end.


----------



## oldman (Aug 26, 2017)

I didn't see it then, but I went to YouTube and watched it. Amazing!


----------

